# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán > CKD shop >  CKD's shop - Thanh lý đồ cũ

## CKD

*CKD's shop - Thanh lý đồ cũ*

Có nhiều món, lúc mua thì ham hố nhưng về cất kho mà có thể chẵng bao giờ dùng tới. Giờ tuổi già sức yếu nên mấy món nặng nặng thì càng khó mà đụng tới  :Big Grin: .
Hiện đang dọn lại kho, tái cơ cấu để chuyển qua việc mới là nấu cơm & trông con. Có nhiều món chẵng nhớ là đã tha về lúc nào... chỉ biết là rất rất lâu rồi  :Smile: .

Nay CKD mở shop *thanh lý đồ cũ*, mấy món này toàn lục trong kho, không có mua đi bán lại kiểu thương mại nên về giá cả đôi khi cũng không giống ai. *Chủ yếu là chuyển giao từ người không dùng qua người cần dùng. Hạn chế việc hao phí* 

Cứ dọn trong kho ra và thanh lý, không có kiểm tra lại. *Món nào được kiểm tra kỹ càng trước khi thanh lý sẽ được nói rỏ*. Tài liệu có liên quan đến sản phẩm mình sẽ cố gắng tìm và để bên dưới sản phẩm. Các bạn nên tìm hiểu trước khi quyết định mua. Nếu không có bất kỳ thông tin gì thì bản thân mình cũng không rỏ nên khó mà giải đáp hoặc hướng dẫn sử dụng.Nếu không có ghi số lượng thì số lượng là *01* hoặc như trong hình. Nếu có số lượng sẽ được ghi rỏ số tồn.Ưu tiên cho bạn nào alo hoặc SMS vì hơi bận nên không vào diễn đàn thường xuyên. Khi liên lạc vui lòng cho biết *tên & nick name diễn đàn*. Bạn nào liên hệ qua diễn đàn xin vui lòng để (hoặc inbox) số điện thoại, mình sẽ alo để chốt cho nhanh nến sản phẩm vẫn còn. *Xin lỗi* nếu bạn nào gạch đá mà lỡ dịp hoặc mình không liên lạc kịp nhé  :Cool: Mặc định là không bao ship, không COD gì gì đó. Chuyển tiền thì ship hàng  :Big Grin: .Có thể ship mọi miền tổ quốc, nếu chành xe thì ưu tiên Phương Trang, nếu dịch vụ thì ưu tiên Vịt teo. Lưu ý giá trị món hàng & giá trị ship. Để hạn chế phí COD (thu hộ phí ship nơi người nhận) CKD sẽ cố gắng thỏa thuận phí ship trước khi chốt đơn hàng.Nếu còn info là còn hàng.. có thể đã có gạch đá v.v... Món nào đã ra đi sẽ được xóa khỏi danh sách. Mình sẽ cố gắng cập nhật tình hình nhanh nhất có thể để không phí thời gian của các bạn.

*Thông tin liên lạc & thanh toán*:
Phạm Duy Anh - phamduyanh@gmail.com - 0908984010
-> Vietcombank - 007.100.3489.738 CN Phú Thọ, HCM
-> Sacombank -- 06000.316.0028 PGD Âu Cơ, HCM

*Danh mục hàng hóa ở ngay bên dưới, có thông báo nếu cập nhật mới
Cám ơn các bạn đã quan tâm!*

*MS01*: Motor 5 phase VEXTA size 86 loại 10 dây  :Big Grin:  ---> *đã chốt kèo, lên xe bông về số 0933227064 - Thanks*

*MS02*: Motor 5 phase VEXTA size 86 PK596-A loại 10 dây.
-> Giá *300K*


*MS03*: Motor 5 phase VEXTA size 60 PK569-NA loại 5 dây
-> Giá *100K*

*MS04*: Motor 2 phase Astrosyn 23LM-C722-01 5.1V 1.5AMP 1.8DEG/STEP loại 6 dây
-> Giá *50K*
*MS05*: Motor 2 phase VEXTA PH268-21B 5.4V 1.5AMP 1.8DEG/STEP loại 6 dây
-> Giá *50K*


Hình từ trái qua phải MS02-MS03-MS04-MS05 (*Ôm hết mớ step MS02-05 giá 400K free ship Phương Trang*)






*MS06*: Thước Panme Mitutoyo *hệ inch* ---> *hàng sưu tầm* tuy cũ nhưng êm mượt chẵng mòn  :Big Grin: 
- *Giá 300K*

----------

anhcos, khoa.address, Luyến, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

đợi thanh lý xong, bán cái cận  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

> đợi thanh lý xong, bán cái cận


Cái cận là cái chi chi? Đồ đem gởi, phân tán tùm lum, giờ lôi ra tới đâu chắc thanh lý tới đó.

----------


## aladin

e đặt 3 con 599 nha bác

----------


## CKD

> e đặt 3 con 599 nha bác


Sorry bác! Mình vừa chốt kèo xong với số 0933227064. Ra đi một lúc 04 bé ẹ.

----------


## khoa.address

Cái cân có bán ko anh, rẻ rẻ em mua về cân hàng ah.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Cái cân có bán ko anh, rẻ rẻ em mua về cân hàng ah.


Cái cân ấy HCM bán có 70-80K gì đóa... ship lên phí mất tiền chip keke.

----------

khoa.address

----------


## nhatson

chẹp, có ông canh me cân giống em roài

----------

khoa.address

----------


## CKD

Cập nhật thêm mớ đồ không dùng.
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...l=1#post134292

Thanks all!

----------


## Gamo

Mớ Ezi đâu ùi ta?

----------


## CKD

> Mớ Ezi đâu ùi ta?


Ezi 42, cụ thu vào được bao nhiêu 01 bộ? Cho cái ý để cân nhắc nào  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Thui, bạn bè ai lại tính tiền, cho tau đi :x :x :x

----------


## CKD

> Thui, bạn bè ai lại tính tiền, cho tau đi :x :x :x


Đổi cái OSC bị lão hóa vàng khè được roài

----------


## duyvinh101

Sorry bác cho em hỏi chút là em muốn đăng bán ít đồ mà ko hiện chỗ tao chủ đề là sao bác nhỉ. Em là thành viên mới

----------

